# its arrived..........



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

my canon eds 350d ;D


























arrived yesterday & im already confused as there are so many options but i can already see a vast improvement in quality 

you can see it is a refurbished unit from the case but that really doesn't bother me 

cant wait to get a memory card now to get snapping


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

how much and where from if you dont mind me asking


----------



## linepulse (Dec 12, 2007)

they are nice cams, excellent quality, lots of fuctions.

I got a high demand for these cams a few months ago, sold them for about 290.00 ex vat.

good buy regardless.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Estoril-5 said:


> how much and where from if you dont mind me asking


£240 delivered with a years warranty etc from a canon refurbishment shop on ebay. they have tons on there for sale


----------



## aJay (Sep 29, 2007)

Pretty sure thats the same place I got my 300D from a couple years back.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

aJay said:


> Pretty sure thats the same place I got my 300D from a couple years back.


digital river?


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Glad you went for it. Nice sturdy tripod and we'll soon have quality pics in your posts :thumb: 
BTW when on the tripod, use the timer to take the pics to prevent any shake pressing the shutter button.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

V8burble said:


> Glad you went for it. Nice sturdy tripod and we'll soon have quality pics in your posts :thumb:
> BTW when on the tripod, use the timer to take the pics to prevent any shake pressing the shutter button.


Think my mum has one so I can use that 

A friend of a friend who is a photographer is going to give me some lessons at Oulton Park when the GT racing is on in March  so cant wait!


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Excellent. TBH it's like anything... if you don't know what you are doing it doesn't matter what camera you are using. The best thing about D-SLRs is that you can try things as much as you like without wasting rolls of film :lol: 

Looking forward to some great pics :thumb:


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

Get a 10-22 lens...great for automotive photography. Look forward to seeing some pics.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

V8burble said:


> The best thing about D-SLRs is that you can try things as much as you like without wasting rolls of film :lol:


hence why i wanted one and not use the mothers old SLR camera :lol:



richardi734 said:


> Get a 10-22 lens...great for automotive photography. Look forward to seeing some pics.


 in english? _**newbie with cameras**_


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Are you looking to get in to photography as a hobby or do you just want some nice quality point and shoot photos?

If it is something you want to learn as a hobby a bit of advice:

I have seen so many beginners delete really good shots because they have heard others criticise them for having a bit of noise (one even completely missed shots because he had got it in to his head that if he put his camera above ISO 200 it was a sin as some slight noise was visible in them), or a slightly blown highlight etc etc and practically give up on taking photos because they feel they aren't good enough to be proud of.

Don't get caught up on technical analysis of your photos as you will never get off the starting blocks, worry about that later when you have got a bit more confidence, for now if you like it that's all that matters.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Kev_mk3 said:


> hence why i wanted one and not use the mothers old SLR camera :lol:
> 
> in english? _**newbie with cameras**_


10-22mm i.e. a UWA zoom.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Are you looking to get in to photography as a hobby or do you just want some nice quality point and shoot photos?
> 
> If it is something you want to learn as a hobby a bit of advice:
> 
> ...


No its going to be a hobby mainly. Basically this year im buying my first home, changing my complete lifestyle and even where I live ( moving to the midlands from the north west ) along the way I want to take kind of a photographic diary of events to document this & my travels when I go to france for a few weeks in june  if I like a shot im going to keep it, if I don't I wont………………



rmorgan84 said:


> 10-22mm i.e. a UWA zoom.


Now you say UWA I know what you mean  thank you 

I just need to get a basic grip of how to use the camera and the settings then ill be away 

(oh and got a tri pod today :lol


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

It's a wide angle lens.

Some sample pics here. http://www.pbase.com/cameras/canon/ef_s_10-22_35-45_usm


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

richardi734 said:


> It's a wide angle lens.
> 
> Some sample pics here. http://www.pbase.com/cameras/canon/ef_s_10-22_35-45_usm


fantastic :thumb:


----------

